# Frozen pipes.



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2007)

BBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRR...couwuld out nder.
EVERYBODY who lives in a freezing pipes area...you know who you are. 
Do not forget to turn your water to the outside "hose-bib"(were your hose connects to the house) OFF. And leave the water faucet outside open. If there is any water left it will go out there instead of breaking the pipe. 
If you do not do this, and a pipe freezes ...it can fill your basement with water. Or at the very least, cause your water bill to rise.
My friend "forgot" to listen to my advice. His water bill went up, basement had lots of water, and not to mention those presious belongings.
Take a minute and find your water shut off. If you do not have one, get one and install a frost free type...those tend to freeze less.
Just because you have a frost free, does not mean it does not freeze, I own a frozen one. 

Tis that time of year. Take in that hose too.


----------



## travelover (Dec 9, 2007)

And if you have a frost free faucet and have left a hose attached full of water - the whole mess will freeze and you will have the afore mentioned problems.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 9, 2007)

Or if the frost proof is not pitched toward the outside.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 11, 2007)

Yup...you guessed it Glenn, that was what happened to mine. 
My buddy's was not a frost free, just cold and he did not turn it off on the inside.

So if you are still procrastinating...get off the computer and go turn those little valves. I promise you won't be sorry...until maybe the valve leaks. 

BBBBRRRRRR


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

yep! I replace about 6 per year for my csutomers here in the middle of Ohio every year! we have an "alternating" climate you know, 50 Degrees one day and 20 Degrees the next, so every once in a while someone will decide to hook up the hose in January and wash the car! Guess what ! they forget to disconnect it when done and Voila! come spring they have a good leak in the basement when they turn on the hose to fill the Jacuzzi! Of course they don't find it for several days............... heh heh


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

Okay, okay... stop nagging me already! I'm shutting of the water inside right now, and opening the spiggot out side. 

Sheesh!  

hehehe


----------

